# DYI lever from engine components



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Whoa, just saw this on YT...

Put a little gross and a little sexy together and you'll get at least mediocre coffee:






Somehow, I'm tempted to do something similar stupid... just imagine the possibilities! A four-cylinder block commercial machine


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

You could charge different prices depending on diesel or petrol engine parts used


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> You could charge different prices depending on diesel or petrol engine parts used


Not forgetting to anti-freeze it as winter sets in.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Friday hilarity


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely pre-ground Arabica in a big kilner jar. Tamped with back of a spoon too. Bound to catch on.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lovely pre-ground Arabica in a big kilner jar. Tamped with back of a spoon too. Bound to catch on.


Oh c'mon  he might not be a barista (nor seems to give a fart in general). But  you've watched the full vid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Twice


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Is that the prototype of the new Londinium Compact?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Norvin said:


> Is that the prototype of the new Londinium Compact?


16 Valve overhead cam.

Jon.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

xpresso said:


> 16 Valve overhead cam.
> 
> Jon.


Can't wait for the V twin version.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mmmmm I'm getting notes of Castrol R


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Mmmmm I'm getting notes of Castrol R


Girling brake fluid mixed in the tank gave you the same exhaust smell as Castrol R.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Girling brake fluid mixed in the tank gave you the same exhaust smell as Castrol R.
> 
> Jon.


Probably a bit strong for the stomach, mind !!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Probably a bit strong for the stomach, mind !!


Oh yea just keep fiddling with yer Niche. The manly men drink it strong in the mean time.

-> Tastes like fuel, kicks like a mule!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thermal stability should be outstanding, as it has all those cooling fins.. La Pavoni could learn a thing or two..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Thermal stability should be outstanding, as it has all those cooling fins.. La Pavoni could learn a thing or two..


Whether or not they act as cooling ribs depends on ambient temperatures, though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Norvin said:


> Can't wait for the V twin version.


I do remember there was a Harley engine converted into a coffee machine.

https://66.media.tumblr.com/780fff05da657644bf8cef4d9f23c865/tumblr_mutcetUSAP1qjtzmzo1_640.jpg

It's not on there now, but then why stop at 2cyl when you can have 12, including a grappa dispenser? Probably the coolest looking Nespresso machine you can get!

https://www.superveloce.co/

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Just came to see @hotmetal you were right, dude can't spell sh!t...  even here it's messed up all over the place.

Gonna write DIY a hundred times now.

[logging off...]


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Now, had this 49cc one have been made with a two-stroke cylinder, it could have been similar to the europiccola method of obtaining then pressurising water.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm waiting for the @cambosheff or @dfk41 review when they purchase one of these


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was thinking exactly the same thing. A Vespa PK50 engine would probably be more use in a coffee machine than a scooter. Plus you could 'leverage'* the kick start for the lever.

*that pun is the one and only time you will ever hear me use the word 'leverage' as a verb. Probably worth an entry in the Forum Rants thread alone...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I'm waiting for the @dfk41 review when they purchase one of these


Orchestrale "Mota" anyone?!



___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Well now you mention it.............


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please can I take it for a spin too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I'm waiting for the @cambosheff or @dfk41 review when they purchase one of these


Cambo's likely waiting for the pressure profiling version..David is leaning towards a return to the Caravelle - being a 60's mod at heart.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Please can I take it for a spin too!


Do you have a niche between the two Niches where you could squeeze it in?


----------

